# Howdy



## Michael Hatley (Apr 23, 2011)

I was initiated EA a few weeks back at Memorial Lodge (1298) and am studying the work with the brothers now.  Really enjoying the process so far, and meeting like minds.  

I'm originally from Del Rio.  I'm an Army veteran (infantry, Ft. Hood), and was an IT guy...network engineering, programming, then ran a software company a while - now I'm a photographer in the Houston area.  Married for 15 years to my better half, and my grandfather (who raised me) stays with us here in Houston both so we can take care of him and because we are 10 minutes from the medical center.  He still roots for the Cowboys though 

/tiphat, pleased to meet yas.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice to meet you Michael, Welcome to Masons of Texas!  And congrats on becoming an EA!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice when family is involved in one's degrees.  Welcome!  Will enjoy watching out for your progress.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## LCWebb (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome, from a fellow E.A.!


----------



## Benton (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Michael Hatley (May 22, 2011)

Just an update, turned in the first part of my EA work the other night.  Working with a worthy brother several times a week to learn the work.  Enjoying the process very much.  I'll likely get into line next year and fill in for folks here and there on non-stated meeting nights when we have open spots, but untempered mortar and all that.  Becoming close with the fellas teaching me, planning fishing trips and such.  Not in any rush.  I'm definitely in the right place.


----------



## Beathard (May 22, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, just a heads up for anyone who might have been interested.  Was installed as Senior Steward last night along with a cadre of officers I think a lot of.  I'm enjoying masonry a lot and am looking forward to the years ahead with them.    

I'm hoping to see some of you at Grand Lodge


----------

